# PROTO MOTORSPORTS... GOOD or BS ?!



## boostnub (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.protomotorsports.citymax....ge/1590762.htm
(check out products)
a close friend of mine checkd' there lot and said they had plenty of clean cars...
but that seems kinna phishy to me...



anyone ever heard of these guys.... good or bad?

im selling my turbo civic (gsr / b20b / t3t4) and using that cash to fund my project 240 w/ 4 flats in my front yard for like 4 years... i just dont know if i shud put all the time and effort into doing all the motor work and body or shud i just use that cash and walk into a 240 prepp'd and ready to go at Proto, just needing a turbo upgrade- injectors - and a full tein suspension...


----------

